# Choice Gear: WRC Chronorally Watch from Edox



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We'll admit it. We have a bit of a watch fetish here at Fourtitude and we're guessing many of our readers do too. If interest in great design and interesting technology drive your passion for Audi automobiles then most likely this carries over to other elements in your life... perhaps timepieces. We're also interested in subtle pieces of flair in our wardrobe and lifestyle, things that show our Audi and motorsport enthusiasm a little more subtly than a four ring baseball cap or T-shirt. If you're of like mind on all of this then we highly suggest you check out the ChronRally series of watches from Swiss watchmaker Edox. 

Yes, it's been a while since Audi raced in rally but longtime enthusiasts of the brand certainly mark that period as a golden era at Audi. Edox's tie-in with the current World Rally Championship (WRC) has made for great-looking chronograph watches with either steel or rubber tire-tread inspired watchands and the oft red/black/silver color scheme of the watches is familiar ground. A cool touch, a generic rally wheel design that's awfully close in appearance to the Ronals of the Audi rallying era is a prominent secret fixture on the back of the watch case.










TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS
FUNCTIONS: hours, minutes, seconds, chronograph, countdown, stage timing, accumulated stage timing, replay.
CALIBRE: Edox 36, Soprod base
JEWELS: 12
MOVEMENT SIZE: 36 mm 16"
WATCHCASE DEPTH: 15.2 mm DIAMETER: 48 mm
FINISH: polished and buffed
PUSHERS: red anodized aluminum push-piece
WATER RESISTANCE: 100 meters / 10 ATM / 300 feet
DIAL: black carbon treated
CRYSTAL: anti-reflective, scratch-resistant sapphire crystal
STRAP: genuine black rubber, structured
CLASP: stainless steel, engraved with the Edox logo
RRP: CHF 2400.00

Read more about the ChronoRally either via the Watch-Happening blog where we first read about the watches or via Edox's own website that are both linked below.

* Full Story - Watch-Happening Blog *

* Full Story - Edox Website *


----------

